# New here question please



## SoMuch2Learn (10 mo ago)

Thank you so much for reading my post! I hope someone will be able to help me figure this out.


had a re-pipe recently in an old house, and needed to have some drywall repaired. That was close to three months ago. There was a faint line around the piece of drywall, but it’s darker now.

I am submitting some photos. They did some texturizing over the piece of drywall in attempt to match the original texturized wall.

I am grateful for any responses. Thank you!

bella


----------



## picks drywall (Apr 13, 2021)

paint it with some stain killer. looks like stain is bleeding threw.


----------



## Mjaw (Nov 24, 2020)

Stain bleeding through most likely , any moisture on stains?


----------

